# A big thanks for me



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks very much to all that helped organise Waxstock this year. I really enjoyed the day even though I was very very tired from detailing my car for the show.

I'd also like to say thank you to all the sponsors who kindly donated products for the showdown goodies bags. Thoroughly impressed so thanks very much!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Your car looked great - second year on the bounce too!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's people like you who make it the event it is chum. Your car looked amazing in the pics. 

Hopefully I'll get over to it next year. 

Congrats chum. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

